# 3rd fan on Noctua NH-D14



## jman20nnsss (Apr 7, 2012)

hi guys, i recently thought of buying a noctua nh-d14 and was wondering if it was possible to add a third fan to it and if so,how do i do it?


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't see how or why one would put a 3rd fan on the cooler.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't believe that the cooler comes with the third set of fan clips. Adding the third fan will get you a degree or two max, not to mention when you add the third one, unless your PC is in a small bus, you have to pull the rear case fan to make it fit.


----------



## Maban (Apr 7, 2012)

I think I remember someone here got a free third set of clips by asking Noctua. If you can get free clips and you already have a third fan, go for it. Otherwise, don't bother. Two is plenty.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 7, 2012)

sorry to intrude...but i need an extra pair of fan clips for my DH-14..how to get one or make one?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2012)

either bend some wire to match the ones you have or Google Noctua and send off an email to their support.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> I don't see how or why one would put a 3rd fan on the cooler.



You dont see how? Uhhhh.. same way the others are mounted on?

Bend some wire, a good vice will help alot in that regard.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 7, 2012)

Even if you did manage to rig a 3rd fan up, I don't think it would help a whole lot. Lowering ambient temperatures would help more I would imagine.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Even if you did manage to rig a 3rd fan up, I don't think it would help a whole lot. Lowering ambient temperatures would help more I would imagine.



Yeah, but making the biggest air cooler on the market bigger has to give you cool points.... my god it would be massive..


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2012)

Get a couple of elastic bands, wrap around cooler and fans, call it done. 


Or use zipties, etc...many ways to mount a fan to those coolers.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 7, 2012)

ok i have d14 and i am added 3d fan also test it, it's give 2c-3c less temp with my core i7 860 run 4ghz with 1.25v but the fan i dd it's higher speed than nocuta fans, so u can mod it using cable tie or tiny wire.
and here is a picture


----------



## Fatal (Apr 7, 2012)

I would try adding a shroud to the push fan instead of adding another fan. Is that 2c-3c on idle or load Hayder? Also how is the sound since you have a fan that is a higher speed?

The D14 is a beast  I would be worried about warping the mother board.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 8, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> ok i have d14 and i am added 3d fan also test it, it's give 2c-3c less temp with my core i7 860 run 4ghz with 1.25v but the fan i dd it's higher speed than nocuta fans, so u can mod it using cable tie or tiny wire.
> and here is a picture
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46569&stc=1&d=1333822771


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> ok i have d14 and i am added 3d fan also test it, it's give 2c-3c less temp with my core i7 860 run 4ghz with 1.25v but the fan i dd it's higher speed than nocuta fans, so u can mod it using cable tie or tiny wire.
> and here is a picture
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46569&stc=1&d=1333822771



i don't... i can't....  :shadedshu


----------



## v12dock (Apr 8, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> ok i have d14 and i am added 3d fan also test it, it's give 2c-3c less temp with my core i7 860 run 4ghz with 1.25v but the fan i dd it's higher speed than nocuta fans, so u can mod it using cable tie or tiny wire.
> and here is a picture
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46569&stc=1&d=1333822771



Gives me an idea...


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 8, 2012)

Wtfan


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 8, 2012)

the easy way is use zip ties and you are done


----------



## jman20nnsss (Apr 8, 2012)

Imagine delta fans on the noctua


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2012)

hayder is in iraq so i guess that makes sense.


----------



## jman20nnsss (Apr 8, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hayder is in iraq so i guess that makes sense.



well, im in singapore and the ambient temp is usually around 30degrees


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 10, 2012)

Fatal said:


> I would try adding a shroud to the push fan instead of adding another fan. Is that 2c-3c on idle or load Hayder? Also how is the sound since you have a fan that is a higher speed?
> 
> The D14 is a beast  I would be worried about warping the mother board.



at full load for sure mate, and the 3d fan it's not too fast it's just faster, about 200-300 rpm more speed than noctua's fans.



Yo_Wattup said:


> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/199/693/disgusted-mother-of-god.png







Easy Rhino said:


> i don't... i can't....  :shadedshu





Easy Rhino said:


> hayder is in iraq so i guess that makes sense.



yes bro


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 10, 2012)

here is have another picture


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 10, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> here is have another picture
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46597&stc=1&d=1334035121



Instead of having the noctua under 'accesories' in my local shop, they should have motherboards under 'accesories for noctua NH-D14'


----------

